# Makita table saw/ general squaring questions..



## M4Gunner (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys, Ive got a dilemma..

Im fairly new to woodworking, well.. PRECISE woodworking, at least, and Ive got a couple questions.

I have a Makita 2711 table saw that Ive got all squared up, except for the fence. As you may already know.. the fence does NOT stay square to the blade. So, at this point, my method of squaring has been to lay a framing square down, tap the fence into position, then verify my distance from the blade to the fence with a caliper..and then hope my overall distance is what I was shooting for to start with. (then find out its not.. and start over..) needless to say, this is VERY time consuming, and frankly, a PITA. What I would like to know is, is there a faster way (short of spending $1500 on a better saw) to get square that I just havnt thought about yet? Any tips would be greatly appreciated. 

another thought I had was to possibly change out the table top, to a version that has a better fence system. Is this even doable? if so, does it have to be another Makita top, or will any brand work? 

Another thing that bugs me, is the sliding top for miter cuts. I know its not the end of the world, but I would like to build a saw sled, and having channels on both sides of the blade seems like it would tend to stay square, rather than being bolted to a sliding table top, anchored only on one side of the blade.

Any light you could shed would be appreciated!

Thanks, Dean


----------



## M4Gunner (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just a quick update: I figured out a method of getting the rip fence to line up square with the blade, every time. so, thats one hurdle down, and an expensive solution avoided! :thumbsup:

Now, there is still the matter of the sled.. There are a million different plans and ideas for making sleds using miter channels. However, what if your saw doesnt have channels? I havnt found ANY examples of that. Ive got a couple ideas, but would like to see what other people have done as well.


----------



## M4Gunner (Jul 4, 2012)

nobody?


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello, Looking on EB the fence looks to go to a pipe on the back side. Is there a threaded rod going through the fence that could be tightened up? Just a thought.
Lee


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Could you post a picture? I think many of us here are just not familiar with that saw.


----------



## M4Gunner (Jul 4, 2012)

Icutone2 said:


> Hello, Looking on EB the fence looks to go to a pipe on the back side. Is there a threaded rod going through the fence that could be tightened up? Just a thought.
> Lee


there is a rod that connects and tightens, but that doesnt help. I DID figure out how to get the fence square, within 99% and that way, i can true it up with a square. so, that part im ok with. Its not ideal, but, it saves LOTS of $$. 
what im interested in now is the sled construction. I came up with, and started my plan today. maybe once I finish, ill throw up a quick "how-I-did-it". If plan A doesnt work, I already have a plan B, but it would still be nice to see if/how others have done it. 

heres a stock pic of the saw

http://www.productsdb.com/perusahaan.php?pid=2044&sct=produkdetail&prid=14927


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Interesting, I've never seen that model before. Looks like maybe you could remove the sliding miter gauge and use the two rails to guide your sled. Squaring the rear fence would be the tricky part, but if you fully connect the front fence close enough to hold it together and temporarily tack the back fence and adjust using methods found on the web it looks like you could do it.

Parts breakdown and owners manual can be found here: http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolSupport.aspx?ID=605


----------

